# bond brook sunday



## powpig2002 (Mar 23, 2010)

raked upper trails at bond brook. good for me! i need a leaf blower.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 23, 2010)

Good for you is right! Wish I could have joined you. :beer:

Is it still a mess over there?


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 23, 2010)

*beer mmmm*

brian a had ameeting with augusta trails last week and was assured loggers would be in this/next week to clean up cutting debris. we'll see.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 23, 2010)

How much did they cut??  Hopefully it doesn't interfere with the cool riding there.  I really dig the area by the old bike. (do you know what I mean?)  

Brian has been good about staying in touch. We have been chatting a bit about the Waterville riding.  Sounds like it is going to be awesome.

 As an aside, do you know anything about the Slayer Tom has at the Boutique?


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 23, 2010)

some issues with the front fork. he keeps saying he's going to look at it. 
this rain is gonna set trail conditions back. more clean up time. gotta think positive.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 24, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> some issues with the front fork. he keeps saying he's going to look at it.
> this rain is gonna set trail conditions back. more clean up time. gotta think positive.



Hmm...his asking price is pretty tempting if I can get the $$ together.  Not sure if there is a busted fork though.  I am hoping to get it out and ride it a few times.

I am pretty sure it will take a bit to get the trails back into riding shape with the weather.  Our school participates in Day of Caring for the United Way every May.  I am looking into the possibility of having my advisor group do some work on the trails at Bond Brook.  Hopefully the administration will go for it.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 24, 2010)

there is something wrong. the bike has only been demo'ed. so just kick him in the ass to get on it. does he know your interested? you have to stay on tom, god bless him


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 24, 2010)

I haven't let him know yet.  I was over there a few weeks ago and met a few guys who ride in the area as well as his silent business partner.  Nice group of guys.  I didn't want to commit to anything because I am worried about coming up  with the $$.


----------

